# Diamanten Schrift ?



## Nachsenden (23. Dezember 2003)

weiss jemand wie ich in der Schrift kleine diamanten einfügen kann 

so wie auf dem folgendem bild..........







die diamanten sollten vielleicht noch goldfarbig sein.......weiss einer wie das geht.........?


danke schon mal im vorraus..........


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. Dezember 2003)

Schau mal hier 

Alex


----------



## Nachsenden (23. Dezember 2003)

*DANKE*

viel dank..................genau sowas hab ich gesucht................


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. Dezember 2003)

Gerngeschehen und frohe Weihnachten.

Alex


----------

